# Linksys Router with Powerbook



## viceroy (Jun 26, 2003)

Hello,

        I have a powerbook with osx on it and I am trying to connect it to the web via a linksys router. I have 2 winxp computers hooked up to the router as well and they worked fine after simply plugging them in. 

        Are there some settings I am overlooking in osx...any help would be appreciated as I am new to the wonderful world of macs. 

Peace,
Steve


----------



## bobw (Jun 26, 2003)

On OS X, in the Network Preference Pane, set to Built in Ethernet and Configure Using DHCP, click APPLY.


----------



## viceroy (Jun 26, 2003)

Thank you for your reply, but that is what was there already. When I select "Using DHCP with Manual IP Address" in the configure slot, underneath it shows the subnet mask as 255.255.255.0, and the router as 192.168.1.1. However there is nothing in the ip address box. There is just 0.0.0.0.

Any other ideas?
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## bobw (Jun 26, 2003)

Select using DHCP (without Manual IP) and see what happens


----------



## viceroy (Jun 26, 2003)

Thank you for your quick replies!

Right now I have it set to Built-In Ethernet; Using DHCP and it says IP Address is: 192.168.1.100 (provided by DHCP Server)

But still no connection 

I took one of the cables out of the winxp computer that connects no problem and tried that in the mac and still no connection?....I put it back in the pc and the pc connects in seconds.

I thank you for your continued help.
Steve


----------



## binaryDigit (Jun 26, 2003)

When you say "no connection" what are you doing to come to that conclusion?  Are you trying to hit a website and it's failing?  Since it looks like you're getting an ip, it would appear you're talking to the router ok.  Have you tried pinging your router (ping 192.168.1.1).  If ping works, then you're talking fine.  It could be that your DNS is not being setup properly.  Go to your xp machine and enter:

ipconfig /all

You should see a line that starts:

DNS Servers ....... x.x.x.x

Copy whatever values show up in x.x.x.x to the "DNS Servers" list in the network prefs on the Mac and try again.


----------



## Crusty (Jun 26, 2003)

i had a similar prob with windows 98, osx, and os 8.1 all on the same router... (lynksys), what i ended up doing was setting up the router as a dhcp in the internet zone and turning dhcp off in the local zone and setting up my puters with static ip addy's... ie router 192.168.2.1 and puters with same except the last digit... has worked fine ever since


----------



## viceroy (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crusty _
> *i had a similar prob with windows 98, osx, and os 8.1 all on the same router... (lynksys), what i ended up doing was setting up the router as a dhcp in the internet zone and turning dhcp off in the local zone and setting up my puters with static ip addy's... ie router 192.168.2.1 and puters with same except the last digit... has worked fine ever since *




Thanks for your reply....what do you mean internet zone and local zone? Also, why do you change the last digit?....what did you change it too?

Sorry for my confusion.
Peace,
Steve


----------



## viceroy (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by binaryDigit _
> *When you say "no connection" what are you doing to come to that conclusion?  Are you trying to hit a website and it's failing?  Since it looks like you're getting an ip, it would appear you're talking to the router ok.  Have you tried pinging your router (ping 192.168.1.1).  If ping works, then you're talking fine.  It could be that your DNS is not being setup properly.  Go to your xp machine and enter:
> 
> ipconfig /all
> ...



Thank you for your reply. I tried a ping and it says that 10 packets were transmitted, and 10 packets recieved. 0% packet loss. Round trip min/avg/max = 0.544/0.585/0.834 ms

So it looks like it ping'd ok, what would you suggust I do from here? I tried the ipconfig/all and a dos prompt comes up, but before I can read anything it closes. 

Thank you all!
Steve


----------



## binaryDigit (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viceroy _
> *Thank you for your reply. I tried a ping and it says that 10 packets were transmitted, and 10 packets recieved. 0% packet loss. Round trip min/avg/max = 0.544/0.585/0.834 ms
> 
> So it looks like it ping'd ok, what would you suggust I do from here? I tried the ipconfig/all and a dos prompt comes up, but before I can read anything it closes.
> ...



Open up a command prompt then execute the command, that way the window won't close.  Find the DNS line and plug it in, I bet things will start working then.


----------



## viceroy (Jun 27, 2003)

What came up as dns server in the command prompt was 192.168.1.1, which is the same as the Router. I tried setting it to using dhcp with manual ip address and hit apply now and instantly my xp machine lost connection.

When I set it to Using DHCP an ip address shows up as: 192.168.1.100 and it also lists : (provided by DHCP server) underneath.

Does DHCP client id have to do with anything. That is the only area that is blank, but it says that is optional.

Thank you and please don't get frustrated with me! 
Peace,
Steve


----------



## binaryDigit (Jun 27, 2003)

no, the client id isn't needed.  You should keep it on "Using DHCP".  Just enter 192.168.1.1 into the DNS Servers list on the right hand side of the network dialog.


----------



## viceroy (Jun 29, 2003)

I tried that as well, still nothing. I am really beginning to wonder what the problem could be here. Do mac's not like dsl that is put through a router?

Peace,
Steve


----------



## binaryDigit (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viceroy _
> *I tried that as well, still nothing. I am really beginning to wonder what the problem could be here. Do mac's not like dsl that is put through a router?
> 
> Peace,
> Steve *



Nope, the fact that you're using DSL should have nothing to do with the problem.

OK, like i asked before, EXACTLY what do you mean by it not working.  Are you trying to surf to a site, are you getting an error.  If so, what error are you getting (e.g. www.foo.com not found).  Are you sure you have your network settings set to "Configure: Using DHCP" and that you have 192.168.1.1 in the "DNS Servers" list?

You mentioned previously that you could ping 192.168.1.1, is this still true?


----------



## viceroy (Jun 30, 2003)

Thanks for your reply....

I am still having no luck....the exact error when trying to go to a webpage is "The specified Server could not be found"

Yea, I have tried both putting in 192.168.1.1 and leaving it out of DNS Servers list....still nothing. The lights on my router are all green for my powerbook connection, just as they are for my xp machines. The only difference in the lights is that the link/act button does not flash for my powerbook, it just stays green. 

I can ping, and I can connect to my router by putting in http://192.168.1.1 in the address line.

I can't connect to any sites, ichat won't work....any other suggestions?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## themacguy (Jun 30, 2003)

Linksys routers have a timing problem when power is cut suddenly (like a power failure). I have a cable modem and, when the power fails and comes back on, there can be an issue where the router is working for the LAN (DHCP working fine) but there's nothing passing through the WAN port. I simply power down the router, wait 5 seconds, and power it up again. Then I restart my Macs. Problem solved.

You should not need anything besides DHCP in your Network pref - no DNS entry other than what the Linksys provides by itself (from its connection to the modem).

Barry


----------



## viceroy (Jul 1, 2003)

I tried powering down, still nothing?


anyone?


----------



## themacguy (Jul 2, 2003)

Launch System Prefs, click on Network, click on Show Network Configurations, uncheck everything except Ethernet, click "Apply". Restart.

If that doesn't work, reinstall OSX.


----------



## viceroy (Jul 3, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestion, but that didn't do it either. I don't get it, because I just moved to a new apartment and I used a cable connection at my last place and it worked no problem.

Now I am using DSL and it won't budge with a connection at all.




Any other suggestions?....I don't really know enough to reinstall an operating system at this point.

Peace,
Steve


----------



## viceroy (Jul 3, 2003)

I am beginning to think that the problem is not with my mac, but with my settings on my xp machines. Should it matter what type of networking I have going on with the 2 xp machines, i.e. would that interfer with the mac connection at all?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## viceroy (Sep 18, 2003)

just in case anyone looks at this trying to solve their own problem, this is what I did to fix it.

I connected with PPPoE and then set it to show up in the toolbar. I then clicked on connect and I was golden. 

I had to input in my dsl carriers information, but after that I was good to go.

Thanks to all those who offered help.
Peace,
Steve


----------



## gsahli (Sep 20, 2003)

Make sure your hardware is connected right(sounds like it is, though). The internet side is the one connector that goes out to the world (like to a DSL modem) and the LAN side is where your local computers connect. If that's right, reboot your router by powering off then on. Then try PC and Mac and tell us what happens.


----------



## gsahli (Sep 23, 2003)

Have you tried rebooting the router (power cycling)?


----------



## gsahli (Sep 25, 2003)

Oh, ah, ya, good news...
(must not have looked at 2nd page - how embarassing)


----------

